# My horse my best friend best quotes



## stacey_lou (2 February 2013)




----------



## stacey_lou (2 February 2013)

This makes me think of my little boy RIP maxamillion, my first horse who passed 4 years ago 6th June


----------



## Garfield1537 (3 February 2013)

These are lovely : )


----------

